# Portable Generator Extension Cord



## Schploppwell (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm looking at two models of 10/3 30amp extension cord, each with four 20 amp outlets with breakers on the business end. Both look great, but I'm wondering if 25 feet is the max recommended safe length? I've got a Champion 3100 for emergency use in my home, and would really like to be able to place the gen farther from the house for safety's sake. I don't want to buy a bigger generator and go the transfer box route.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Most all wire is sized for a max distance of 45 ft at rated amperage. You can make up your own extension cord for what ever distance you need. 
Here is a wire sizing chart link.

http://www.southwire.com/support/voltage-drop-calculator.htm


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

Schploppwell said:


> I'm looking at two models of 10/3 30amp extension cord, each with four 20 amp outlets with breakers on the business end. Both look great, but I'm wondering if 25 feet is the max recommended safe length? I've got a Champion 3100 for emergency use in my home, and would really like to be able to place the gen farther from the house for safety's sake. I don't want to buy a bigger generator and go the transfer box route.


 That will do fine at 50' just don't pull over 30 amps from it.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

If you have an Electrical Supply House nearby, tell them what you want to do and they'll size and build it for you. Alternately, assuming you have some 120Volt outlets on the genset, you could buy individual extension cords sized for the loads, Frig, Freezer, lights, etc.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I would think anything 10-25 feet away would be safe, even closer if not next to an open window or door. The main thing is for the generator to be in a location with plenty of ventilation to disperse exhaust.

Those extensions with breakers sound good, could you provide a link so I could take a look, I am interested.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

f you have an Electrical Supply House nearby, tell them what you want to do and they'll size and build it for you. Alternately, assuming you have some 120Volt outlets on the genset, you could buy individual extension cords sized for the loads, Frig, Freezer, lights, etc.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Have to agree with Exmar...that Electrical Supply House are the resident pros on what can work, and will guide you to keep you and yours safe. Ron


----------

